# Ke$ha's Anfänge bei Katy Perry x49



## bluebravo (30 Aug. 2010)

hallo liebes forum, 
ich hab mir vor kurzem mal meine musikvideo sammlung genauer angesehen, da ist mir ke$ha in Katy Perry's musikvideo "i kissed a girl" aufgefallen. ich hoffe mal, ich hab mich nicht verguckt und ihr stimmt mir zu, das sie das ist.
hier mal die bilder:


----------



## Q (30 Aug. 2010)

Klasse Deine Caps! Vielen Dank für Kesha und Katy :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Aug. 2010)

*:thx: für die tollen Caps von den beiden hübschen *


----------



## bluebravo (30 Aug. 2010)

bitte, gern geschehen.
leider hab ich das video in keiner besseren qualität gefunden...

aber ich denke mal, das man das wesentliche erkennt.

viel spaß damit auf jeden fall!!!

cheers blue


----------



## Karrel (30 Aug. 2010)

stimmt, scheint wirklich ke$ha zu sein! dat ist ja mal cool zu wissen!


----------



## Software_012 (30 Aug. 2010)

Ich sag mal das ist nicht Ke$£ha, weil die hier viel hässlicher ist,


----------



## Geralt82 (31 Aug. 2010)

Software_012 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal das ist nicht Ke$£ha, weil die hier viel hässlicher ist,



Doch das ist sie. Und an alle weiteren Zweifler: Hier ist der Wikipedia-Beweis:
Kesha


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2010)

​


----------



## sajhe (5 Okt. 2012)

Danke Tolle Bilder


----------



## dascorp (7 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die beiden:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2012)

besten Dank


----------

